# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορά Ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης

## giannaras13

Γεια σας. Είμαι νεος στο forum και ειναι καταπληκτικο!  :Rolleyes:   Θα ηθελα αν αγορασω μια ηλεκτροκολληση για χρηση σε κατασκευες στο σπιτι οπως καγγελα,διορθωσεις και αλλα,οπως επισης και στο αγροκτημα λογω του πτι η οικογενεια μου ειναι αγροτικη οπως πχ κολληση σωληνων και αλλα.Δεν πιστευω οτι θα χρειαστει να κολλησω πανω απο 2-3 χιλιοστα λαμαρινα.Απο μια ερευνα που εκανα κατεληξα σε αυτες!

1) http://www.drivastools.gr/%CE%B9%CE%...0a-p-2933.html
2) http://www.toolspro.gr/catalog/produ...roducts_id=229
3) http://www.e-toolsmarket.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=42172&fromSea  rch=1&retUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-toolsmarket.com%2Findex.php%3Ftarget%3Dfilter_feat  ures%26category_id%3D2896%26manf[]%3DEinhell%26actv%3Dmanf
4)http://www.toolshouse.gr/index.php?p...f=bestprice.gr

1)Ποια θα επιλεγατε?
2) Εκτος απο την Telwin ολες οι αλλες λενε οτι υποστηριζουν tig με εναρξη δι' επαφης,και η einhell ,εχει ειδικη υποδοχη..Θα μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιησω καποιες φορες tig?  
3) Γιατι η cemont αναφερει οτι εχει igbt,τι ειναι αυτο?

Υ.γ:συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις απλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει με ηλεκτροκολλησεις,μονο εχω κολλησει καποιες φορες με μηχανημα φιλου!  :Blush:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## giavra

Γειά σου.Έχω την 2 και ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημένος με τις συγκολλήσεις που κάνω ακόμη και σε μεγαλύτερα πάχη ,μπορείς να την εμπιστευτείς

----------


## lazarost

Καλημερα Γιαννη.
Ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με εσενα και τελικα αγορασα την δευτερη αλλα οχι μεχρι 160 Α.
Αγορασα την μικρη που ειναι απο 10-80Α και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.
Το "ατου¨αυτης της εταιριας ειναι οτι κατασκευαζονται στην Γαλλια και ΟΧΙ στην Κινα.
Για το παχος που λες νομιζω οτι ανετα θα σε καλυψη και η μικρη.
Η αποφαση δικη σου.
Φιλικα Λαζαρος

----------


## -nikos-

αν δεν την χρειαζεσε επαγγελματικα θα προτηνα να μην παρεις ινβερτερ ,, αλλα απλη χαλκου.

αν αντιθετα την θελεις καθαρα επαγγελματικα θα προτηνα συρματος-αεριου .[αργκον κλπ]
κολαει απο 0,10 μεχρι +5 mm  και χωρις βοραγα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Γεια σας. Είμαι νεος στο forum και ειναι καταπληκτικο!   Θα ηθελα αν αγορασω μια ηλεκτροκολληση για χρηση σε κατασκευες στο σπιτι οπως καγγελα,διορθωσεις και αλλα,οπως επισης και στο αγροκτημα λογω του πτι η οικογενεια μου ειναι αγροτικη οπως πχ κολληση σωληνων και αλλα.Δεν πιστευω οτι θα χρειαστει να κολλησω πανω απο 2-3 χιλιοστα λαμαρινα.Απο μια ερευνα που εκανα κατεληξα σε αυτες!
> 
> 1) http://www.drivastools.gr/%CE%B9%CE%...0a-p-2933.html
> 2) http://www.toolspro.gr/catalog/produ...roducts_id=229
> 3) http://www.e-toolsmarket.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=42172&fromSea  rch=1&retUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.e-toolsmarket.com%2Findex.php%3Ftarget%3Dfilter_feat  ures%26category_id%3D2896%26manf[]%3DEinhell%26actv%3Dmanf
> 4)http://www.toolshouse.gr/index.php?p...f=bestprice.gr
> 
> 1)Ποια θα επιλεγατε?
> 2) Εκτος απο την Telwin ολες οι αλλες λενε οτι υποστηριζουν tig με εναρξη δι' επαφης,και η einhell ,εχει ειδικη υποδοχη..Θα μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιησω καποιες φορες tig?  
> ...



η telwin ειναι η Porche των αυτοκινητων,ακολουθει η cemont (την βαζω δευτερη γιατι ειναι μικροτερη)
οι αλλες δυο ειναι KIA kai Hyundai.
TIG φτανει τα 2000€ (εννοειται ερασιτεχνικη χρηση),κολαει ολα τα μεταλλα αλλα δεν εξυπηρετει εσενα.

1.telwin με κλειστα ματια (ξαναλεω ομως οτι σαν ερασιτεχνης και με τα μισα λεφτα εισαι super)
2.tig οπως ανεφερα θελει και αλλα εξαρτηματα,εναρξη δια επαφης ειναι ενα συστημα προστασιας ,σαν το ABS  :Lol:   ενα πραγμα.
3.δεν εχω υποψη μου ,αλλα αδιαφορο.

----------


## Panοs

<<3) Γιατι η cemont αναφερει οτι εχει igbt,τι ειναι αυτο?>>
το λεει γιατι χρησιμοποιει ημιαγωγα igbt...

----------


## giannaras13

Παιδια αγορασαμε 2 γιατι την μια την αφησα στο χωριο, την telwin και την awelco,πολυ καλες και οι 2,η telwin ειναι παρα πολυ μικρη και κολαει πολυ καλα, η awelco ζεστενεται πολυ πιο δυσκολα,και οταν ζεσταθει εχει πολυ καλο συστημα για ψυξη και επανερεται πολυ πιο γρηγορα, επισης ειδα οτι μεσα η awelco εχει 3 πυκνωτες 450V, 105ΊС, 470 μF  και η telwin 2 πυκνωτες 400V, 85ΊС, 680 μF    αν αυτο μετραει ... ευχαριστω

----------


## giannaras13

δεν πηρα γαλλικη αλλα πηρα ιταλικες telwin και awelco.. εχει μεγαλη διαφορα στην αποδοση μεταξυ mosfet και igbt??

----------


## jskalitexnis

αν θελεις για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση μεχρη 3μμ οπως λες.τοτε χριαζεσε μικρο ηλεκτροδιο αλλα λιγοτερα αμπερ.ο το ηλεκτροδιο που θελεις το πολλαπλασιαζεις χ το 40.δλδ το 2αρι ηλεκτροδιο θελει 80αμπερ.

----------


## giannaras13

> αν θελεις για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση μεχρη 3μμ οπως λες.τοτε χριαζεσε μικρο ηλεκτροδιο αλλα λιγοτερα αμπερ.ο το ηλεκτροδιο που θελεις το πολλαπλασιαζεις χ το 40.δλδ το 2αρι ηλεκτροδιο θελει 80αμπερ.



Πολυ σωστα για απλο σιδερο,αλλα κολλησα με 2,5 χιλ ηλεκτροδιο inox στα 25 amber με την awelco μια χαρα,το ειχα βαλει στο 60 και παραλιγο να κανει μεγαλη τρυπα,αλλα το προλαβα. Παντως καμμια σχεση με τις παλιες,οι παλιες ειναι αθανατες,αλλα με τετοια ευκολια που κολλησα λαμαρινες ψιλες πανευκολα,σωληνες αρδευσης ψιλες,κλπ, δεν γινεται με τις παλιες..  Το μονο προβλημα  που εχω ειναι οτι στο σπιτι μου,εχω προβλημα με τις πριζες γιατι μαλλον εχουν ψιλα καλωδια... μια σταματησε να λειτουργει ..

----------


## stavros_97s

Εγώ πάντως το Σάββατο θα πάρω αυτήν του LIDL 120A max.
ηλεκτρόδια 1,6-2,5mm +μάσκα, βούρτσα, ...
Μόνο 50€!
Δεν περιμένω να κάνει παπάδες, αλλά είναι 50€, και μπορώ να την κάνω και επιστροφή μέσα σε ένα μήνα! :Tongue2:

----------


## giannaras13

> Εγώ πάντως το Σάββατο θα πάρω αυτήν του LIDL 120A max.
> ηλεκτρόδια 1,6-2,5mm +μάσκα, βούρτσα, ...
> Μόνο 50€!
> Δεν περιμένω να κάνει παπάδες, αλλά είναι 50€, και μπορώ να την κάνω και επιστροφή μέσα σε ένα μήνα!



χαχαχα την ειδα σημερα στο διαφημiστικο :P εμενα ειχαν και οι 2 βουρτσα-σφυρακι,βαλιτσα μεταφορας και ηλεκτρονικη μασκα.. Παρε μονο καλα γαντια,γιατι αν δεν ειχα καλα γαντια θα ειχα καταστρεψει τα χερια μου τωρα..  :Wink:

----------


## stavros_97s

Θα το χω στα υπόψη μου!

----------


## jskalitexnis

> χαχαχα την ειδα σημερα στο διαφημiστικο :P εμενα ειχαν και οι 2 βουρτσα-σφυρακι,βαλιτσα μεταφορας και ηλεκτρονικη μασκα.. Παρε μονο καλα γαντια,γιατι αν δεν ειχα καλα γαντια θα ειχα καταστρεψει τα χερια μου τωρα..



εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι θα σταματαει απο θερμικο πολυ ευκολα....οπως και να εχει περιμενουμε να μας πεις.

----------


## giannaras13

> εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι θα σταματαει απο θερμικο πολυ ευκολα....οπως και να εχει περιμενουμε να μας πεις.



Κοιτα τοσο που κοστιζει ας την δοκιμασει, εγω παντως εμεινα ευχαριστημενος απο οτι αγορασα (telwin,awelco) ,
απο lidl ενα τροχο ειχα παρει parkside καλως βγηκε..

----------


## DLS 33

επ !  καλα και το ειδα, και εγω θα παρω !

----------


## xsterg

ειναι ακριβως ετσι. την πηρε φιλος και κοβει το θερμικο πολυ γρηγορα. πηγαμε να κολλησουμε κατι σιδερα και στα 3 λεπτα συνεχομενης λειτουργιας αρχισε να κοβει. περιμεναμε 6-7 λεπτα και δωσε παλι. δουλεια δεν κανεις ετσι. σκετο σπασιμο νευρων ειναι. α και εβαλε και προσθετο ανεμιστηρακι για καλυτερη ψυξη. αν δεν το ειχε βαλει σε καθε τσιμπημα θα εκοβε...

----------


## darthtony

η συγκεκριμένη του Lidl είναι dc ή ac?για 50 ευρώ κομπλέ φαίνεται.

----------


## giannaras13

> ειναι ακριβως ετσι. την πηρε φιλος και κοβει το θερμικο πολυ γρηγορα. πηγαμε να κολλησουμε κατι σιδερα και στα 3 λεπτα συνεχομενης λειτουργιας αρχισε να κοβει. περιμεναμε 6-7 λεπτα και δωσε παλι. δουλεια δεν κανεις ετσι. σκετο σπασιμο νευρων ειναι. α και εβαλε και προσθετο ανεμιστηρακι για καλυτερη ψυξη. αν δεν το ειχε βαλει σε καθε τσιμπημα θα εκοβε...



αμα ειναι παλιου τυπου και σταματαει τοσο ευκολα...... εδω ινβερτερ και κολλαω ασταματητα 3αρια...

----------


## giannaras13

> η συγκεκριμένη του Lidl είναι dc ή ac?για 50 ευρώ κομπλέ φαίνεται.



επειδη το ειδα απο περιεργεια, εχει ρυμιση απο 40-80 Α ..  Απο το να παρετε αυτη παρτε αυτη http://www.ergaleioagora.gr/index.ph...f=bestprice.gr  ή αυτη http://www.ergaleioagora.gr/index.ph...f=bestprice.gr  χιλιες φορες καλυτερα πιστευω και θα κολλας και 3αρια..  Και εχουν και εγγυηση η μισ 1 χρονο και  η αλλη  2...

----------


## darthtony

το θέμα είναι οτι αυτή του Lidl αποτι κατάλαβα είναι ινβέρτερ, άρα και ελαφρια.

----------


## giannaras13

> το θέμα είναι οτι αυτή του Lidl αποτι κατάλαβα είναι ινβέρτερ, άρα και ελαφρια.



Δε νομιζω,ουτε ρυθμιση εχει για Α ,μονο το κλασσικο των παλιων, ουτε μπορνες για να συνδεεις και να αποσυνδεεις τα καλωδια.. απλα εγω λεω για τις 2 γιατι ειναι πολυ καλυτερο,και θα το εχουν πολλα χρονια..  :Smile:

----------


## xsterg

του λιντλ δεν ειναι ινβερτερ.

----------


## DLS 33

αν δεν ειναι ινβερτερ, δεν την θελω 
Εχω μια  ιταλικη  IMPERIA  200A συρματος, αλλα δεν μπορω να την κουβαλαω εξω στο δρομο συνεχεια.

----------


## giannaras13

> αν δεν ειναι ινβερτερ, δεν την θελω 
> Εχω μια  ιταλικη  IMPERIA  200A συρματος, αλλα δεν μπορω να την κουβαλαω εξω στο δρομο συνεχεια.



Με τοσα χρηματα δυσκολο να ηταν... Αν θες βρες καμια μεταχειρισμενη,ειχα βρει εγω μια καλη περιπτωση αλλα με προλαβαν, fronius 150 A inverter, 180 ευρω ... αλλα μιλαμε για fronius που ειναι στην top κατηγορια... αν ψαχνεις καμια φθηνη κοιτα χρυση ευκαιρια..

----------


## plouf

ερώτηση .. για σπίτι που η κεντρική ασφαλεια ειναι 40Α ΣΥΝΟΛΟ

πιστευεται οτι τα 130-150Α++ εχουν νόημα ? πως θα αντεξει η ασφάλεια ?!

----------


## stavros_97s

> ερώτηση .. για σπίτι που η κεντρική ασφαλεια ειναι 40Α ΣΥΝΟΛΟ
> 
> πιστευεται οτι τα 130-150Α++ εχουν νόημα ? πως θα αντεξει η ασφάλεια ?!



Ίσως λόγω της χαμηλής τάσης..

----------


## giannaras13

> ερώτηση .. για σπίτι που η κεντρική ασφαλεια ειναι 40Α ΣΥΝΟΛΟ
> 
> πιστευεται οτι τα 130-150Α++ εχουν νόημα ? πως θα αντεξει η ασφάλεια ?!



απο ασφαλεια δεν εχει προβλημα.. Στα A που λες δουλευω και εγω.. Το μονο προβλημα που εχω εγω και θελω να το διορθωσω, ειναι να βγαλω τεσσαρια καλωδια απο τον πινακα... Να ξερεις οτι αν ειναι τα καλωδια μικρας διαμετρου θα υπερθερμανθουν ... τα καλωδια ειναι τις πιο πολλες φορες το προβλημα αλλα δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις,αλλα απο ασφαλεια μην φοβασαι... μην βαλεις μακρυ καλωδιο αν δεν ειναι αρκετα χοντρο καλωδιο και παντα τεντωμενο πουθενα διπλωμενο...!!!

----------


## γάτος

Όντως τα 150Α (ή και περισσότερα) αναφέρονται στο δευτερεύον του Μ/Τ (για κλασσική) ή στην DC πλευρά (για inverter) που έχουν χαμηλή τάση (20~40 Volt).

----------


## giannaras13

> Όντως τα 150Α (ή και περισσότερα) αναφέρονται στο δευτερεύον του Μ/Τ (για κλασσική) ή στην DC πλευρά (για inverter) που έχουν χαμηλή τάση (20~40 Volt).



Και οι ηλεκτροκολλησει γραφουν ασφαλεια 16 A η παραπανω ...  τα 20-40 volt που αναφερεις εννοεις την ταση ανοιχτου κυκλώματος(OCV) ?

----------


## γάτος

Τα 16Α που αναφέρεις, αφορούν το απορροφούμενο ρεύμα από το δίκτυο (230V).
Η τάση που σου αναφέρω είναι η τάση κατά την συγκόλληση.
Π.χ. δες εδώ στα Technical Data.

----------


## stavros_97s

Γεια σας παιδιά. Τελικά την πήρα την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση, απ' την οποία δεν έμεινα ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος. 
Καταρχήν το μεγάλο της πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι δεν αντέχει σε πολύ-λεπτά κολλήματα διότι πέφτει η θερμική ασφάλεια και για να ανεβεί θέλει κάνα 10 λεπτό, αυτός που την χρησιμοποιεί πρέπει να κολάι γρήγορα και όχι να προσθέτει σιγά σιγά. Από την άλλη έχει καλό τόξο, τα 2,5 τα καίει αλλά πρέπει να σαι τσακάλι γιατί αλλιώς θα πέφτει η θερμική ασφάλεια. Αυτά που λέτε αύριο θα την ξαναδοκιμάσω και θα αποφασίσω αν θα την κρατήσω...
Αααα η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση είναι Einhell Γερμανικής κατασκευής..
--------------------------------------------------------------
Σκέφτηκα να προσθέσω δυο μεγάλους ανεμιστήρες μέσα αλλά μετά δεν θα μπορώ να την επιστρέψω, πάντως αν την κρατήσω θα το κάνω.. :Tongue2:

----------


## Panοs

σταυρο μην περιμένεις και πολλα απο αυτη την ηλεκτροκοληση...
ειναι πολυ φτηνή για να ειναι καλη αν σκευτεισ οτι μια καλη κανει τουλάχιστον τα διπλασία χρήματα....
σημερα κολλάγαμε επί 3 ωρεσ συνεχόμενα με μια inverter ηλεκτροκοληση τουλαχιστον 7-8 χρονων και δεν έκανε κιχ...
καψαμε μισο κουτι ηλεκτροδια 3.5mm...
η συγκεκριμένη μηχανη ομωσ εκανε 670 ευρω καινούρια..
αυτο το ανεφερα για να καταλβεισ την διαφορά μιας καλής μηχανής απο μια φθηνή...

----------


## stavros_97s

Σίγουρα και εμείς είχαμε μια χαλκού δίπλα 220A νομίζω, 10-15 χρονών και συγκρίναμε, μόνο από τον ήχο καταλάβαινες..
Εγώ πάντως ελπίζω πάνω στην τοποθέτηση ανεμιστήρων

----------


## Panοs

μην ελπίζεις παρα πολλα..
αν σκοπεύεις να την κρατήσεις πάντως απο περιέργεια και μόνο άνοιξε το καπακι και βγαλε μια φωτογροφια τον μ/σ....
εχω περιέργεια να δω πόσο μικρός είναι... :Smile: 
αν σκοπεύεις να την επιστρέψεις μην την ανοιξεσι και γενικα μην την πειράξεις/χαλασεις/χρατζουνισεισ κλπ... γιατι φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα την δεχτούν...

----------


## giannaras13

> σταυρο μην περιμένεις και πολλα απο αυτη την ηλεκτροκοληση...
> ειναι πολυ φτηνή για να ειναι καλη αν σκευτεισ οτι μια καλη κανει τουλάχιστον τα διπλασία χρήματα....
> σημερα κολλάγαμε επί 3 ωρεσ συνεχόμενα με μια inverter ηλεκτροκοληση τουλαχιστον 7-8 χρονων και δεν έκανε κιχ...
> καψαμε μισο κουτι ηλεκτροδια 3.5mm...
> η συγκεκριμένη μηχανη ομωσ εκανε 670 ευρω καινούρια..
> αυτο το ανεφερα για να καταλβεισ την διαφορά μιας καλής μηχανής απο μια φθηνή...



συμφωνω μαζι σου αδερφε,κολλαω με τις μηχανες ωρες ολοκληρες και μονο με 4αρι αναψε μια φορα το θερμικο.. ειναι 160 A ..

----------


## giannaras13

> Σίγουρα και εμείς είχαμε μια χαλκού δίπλα 220A νομίζω, 10-15 χρονών και συγκρίναμε, μόνο από τον ήχο καταλάβαινες..
> Εγώ πάντως ελπίζω πάνω στην τοποθέτηση ανεμιστήρων



Κοιτα επειδη οταν εψαχνα για ηλεκτροκολληση επεσα πανω σε μια μπλε einhell inverter 150 A , και το εψαξα καλα, ή ειναι 100 % κινεζικες ή μονο συναρμολογουντε στη γερμανια και τα αλλα ειναι κινεζικα....  Παντως στην θεση σου με αλλα 20 ευρω επαιρνα μια 130 A απο μαγαζι, που θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερη

----------


## Panοs

εεεμμ οταν αγοράζεις κατι καλο κανεισ άνετα την δουλειά σου και το εχεισ και για πολλά χρονιά...
το θεμα ειναι ομωσ οτι ο φίλος μπορει να μην ειχε την δυνατότητα να δωσει τοσα λεφτα.... :Wink:

----------


## stavros_97s

Με τα 20€ παρά πάνω πάλι τα ίδια σκ@@@ παίρνεις.
Κάτι αξιόλογο θέλει >250 οπότε λέω το ποιο φτηνό..

----------


## giannaras13

> Με τα 20€ παρά πάνω πάλι τα ίδια σκ@@@ παίρνεις.
> Κάτι αξιόλογο θέλει >250 οπότε λέω το ποιο φτηνό..



>250 μιλας για ινβερτερ... απλη ηλεκτροκολληση telwin  120 ευρω εχει..

----------


## giannaras13

> εεεμμ οταν αγοράζεις κατι καλο κανεισ άνετα την δουλειά σου και το εχεισ και για πολλά χρονιά...
> το θεμα ειναι ομωσ οτι ο φίλος μπορει να μην ειχε την δυνατότητα να δωσει τοσα λεφτα....



εννοειτε... οτι μπορεις παιρνεις και ειδικα στην κατασταση που ειμαστε τωρα  :Unsure:   εμενα παντως το οτι ειναι καλη και κολλαω τα παντα, μονο σε 6 μηνες εγω  "σωσει" αρκετα την τσεπη μου...  δεν πεταω τιποτα το φτιαχνω ... απο βανες μεχρι λαμαρινες και σωληνες 1 mm παχος  :Wink:

----------


## stavros_97s

Ε, ναι..

----------


## stavros_97s

Παιδιά τι έχετε να μου προτείνεται για inverter που να καίει 4;
max€ : 250€  +/- 25€
Κατά προτίμηση δοκιμασμένη..
Για GYSMI τι ξέρουμε;

----------


## stavros_97s

κανείς ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Panοs

σταυρο να μια http://www.kounelis.com.gr/products2.asp?catid=7220
οι imperia ειναι πολυ καλες μηχανες....
κοιτα και καμια αγγελια 
π.χ http://www.avsite.gr/vb/showthread.p...I-INVERTER-131
koita kai aytes http://www.buytools.gr/awelco-ondulix-161.html
http://www.buytools.gr/awelco-mikrotig-200.html
http://www.buytools.gr/cemont-inverter-speedy-150.html
http://www.buytools.gr/stanley-star4000.html(καλή μηχανή)

----------


## giannaras13

> Παιδιά τι έχετε να μου προτείνεται για inverter που να καίει 4;
> max€ : 250€  +/- 25€
> Κατά προτίμηση δοκιμασμένη..
> Για GYSMI τι ξέρουμε;



4 αρι θα σου κολλαει αλλα θα φτανει σε θερμικο... Για να κολλας 4αρι συνεχομενα με 250 ευρω αποκλειεται για καινουρια μηχανη inverter..  Παρε telwin ή awelco δινουν και την ηλεκτρονικη μασκα μερικες φορες.. τις Stanley της φτιαχνει στην Ιταλια η awelco.. Το ιδιο περιπου κολλαν ολες σε αυτη την κατηγορια απλα πιστευω οτι η awelco εχει πολυ καλο συστημα ψυξης . 4 αρι πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα χοντρα τα σιδερα,σπανια τα χρησιμοποιησα μονο σε αλετρι..

----------


## stdio

εχει στο praktiker με 49.90 100Α και με ανεμιστηρα μαρκα praktiker Budget και με 69.90 μια Matrix EWS 160 που κολαει ηλεκτροδιο 3.2 max οποτε το 2.5 θα το κολλαει ανετα. Μπροστα τους αυτη απο το Lidl ειναι σαν παιδικο παιχνιδι

----------


## stavros_97s

> εχει στο praktiker με 49.90 100Α και με ανεμιστηρα μαρκα praktiker Budget και με 69.90 μια Matrix EWS 160 που κολαει ηλεκτροδιο 3.2 max οποτε το 2.5 θα το κολλαει ανετα. Μπροστα τους αυτη απο το Lidl ειναι σαν παιδικο παιχνιδι



Αυτήν του LIDL θα την επιστρέψω αυτές τις μέρες..
Αυτές που λες είναι inverter ή όχι, γιατί αλλιώς δεν ενδιαφέρομαι...

----------


## plouf

αφου το αγορασες που το αγορασες γιατ ινα το επιστρεψεις ?

δουλευει δεν δουλευει ?!

----------


## stavros_97s

Δουλεύει και μάλιστα αρκετά καλά. Το θέμα είναι για πόσο δουλεύει, μετά από το πολύ 2 λεπτά συνεχούς λειτουργίας πέφτει η θερμικά ασφάλεια, κάτι τρομερά εκνευριστικό. Οπότε μονόδρομος...

----------


## giannaras13

> Δουλεύει και μάλιστα αρκετά καλά. Το θέμα είναι για πόσο δουλεύει, μετά από το πολύ 2 λεπτά συνεχούς λειτουργίας πέφτει η θερμικά ασφάλεια, κάτι τρομερά εκνευριστικό. Οπότε μονόδρομος...



αν βαλεις καλο ανεμιστηρα?

----------


## stavros_97s

> αν βαλεις καλο ανεμιστηρα?



Και εμένα αυτό με προβληματίζει, ένας τέτοιος λες να κάνει;

----------


## mtzag

επειδη θελω να παρω και εγω ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες μεταξυ των απλων ηλεκτροκολλησεων της αργκον και της TIG και του οξυγονου+προπανιο ?
Πως λειτουργουνε και ποια ειναι καλυτερη ?
Για να κολλησεις μαντεμι ποια κανει καλυτερη δουλεια ?

----------


## stavros_97s

Εδώ τα εξηγεί πολύ ωραία ο Μιχάλης!

----------


## giannaras13

> Και εμένα αυτό με προβληματίζει, ένας τέτοιος λες να κάνει;



λογικα... ο θειος μου εχει μια 180 A  σχεδον 30 χρονια τωρα ... ελληνικης κατασκευης,εχει ενα πολυ μεγαλο ανεμιστηρα μπροστα... δεν  επαθε ποτε τιποτα και αντεχει κιολας αρκετη συνεχομενη κολληση!! δοκιμασε με εναν αλλο ανεμιστηρα αν δουλεψει δεν θα εχει προβλημα μετα...  εκει που την εβαλες χρησιμοποιησες μπαλαντεζα? και αν ναι ποσα μέτρα?

----------


## stavros_97s

> λογικα... ο θειος μου εχει μια 180 A  σχεδον 30 χρονια τωρα ... ελληνικης κατασκευης,εχει ενα πολυ μεγαλο ανεμιστηρα μπροστα... δεν  επαθε ποτε τιποτα και αντεχει κιολας αρκετη συνεχομενη κολληση!! δοκιμασε με εναν αλλο ανεμιστηρα αν δουλεψει δεν θα εχει προβλημα μετα...  εκει που την εβαλες χρησιμοποιησες μπαλαντεζα? και αν ναι ποσα μέτρα?



Δηλαδή να δοκιμάσω με κάποιον άλλο(που είδη έχω);
Με μπαλαντέζα περ. 15-20 μέτρα τυλιγμένη βέβαια την είχαμε.

----------


## giannaras13

> επειδη θελω να παρω και εγω ποιες ειναι οι διαφορες μεταξυ των απλων ηλεκτροκολλησεων της αργκον και της TIG και του οξυγονου+προπανιο ?
> Πως λειτουργουνε και ποια ειναι καλυτερη ?
> Για να κολλησεις μαντεμι ποια κανει καλυτερη δουλεια ?



1) argon ειναι το αεριο που χρησιμοποιηται για να καλυψει την περιοχη της κολλησης κατα τη διαρκεια της ... συνηθως ειναι argon με ελαχιστη ποσοτητα co2 και λεγεται και "cargon" απο το argon + co2 .. υπαρχει Α) η   mig που εχει μεσα καρουλι με συρμα κολλησης και τροφοδοτειτε μονο του (δηλαδη αντι για ηλεκτροδιο λιωνει το συρμα...   ) Η mig οπως καταλαβαινεις θελει ειδικη μηχανη mig .. υπαρχει ομως και η gasless mig(mig χωρις αεριο) κολλαει καλλα αλλα δεν συγκρινεται με την ποιοτητα της mig με το αεριο          B) η tig που ειναι καλυτερη απο την mig και θελει και αυτη argon αλλα δεν εχει καρουλι... στο ενα χερι εχεις το συρμα και στο αλλο την τσιμπιδα του tig ..  στοχος ειναι να λιωσεις το συρμα με την τσιμπιδα που εκεινη τη στιγμη η μυτη της εχει υψηλη θερμοκρασια (οπως το κολλαι αν εχεις δουλεψει )  Η tig χρησιμοποιητε ακομα και στις κεφαλες πυραυλων!   Υπάρχουν 2 τροποι α) σε μια ηλεκτροκολληση inverter βαζεις μια τσιμπιδα tig με ρυθμιστη αεριου και κανεις εναυση του βολφραιμιου (η μυτη που βαζεις στην τσιμπιδα) οπως θα εκανες με το ηλεκτροδιο,δηλαδη το σερνεις πανω στο μεταλλο (scratch tig λεγεται) ...      β) που ειναι και ο καλυτερος , εχεις μηχανη 100 % για tig η οποια ελεγχει τη ροη αεριου το μηχανημα και οχι εσυ απο την τσιμπιδα και εχει hf start(εναρξη τοξου υψηλης συχνοτητας ) κοινως υψισυχνο μηχανημα ...   Υπαρχουν και μηχανηματα που ελεγχεις και την συχνοτητα αλλα εκει ξεφευγει πολυ το πραγμα μιλαμε για πανακριβα και επαγγελματικα μοντελα ..  η tig κολλαει οτι θες .. μεχρι και κουτακια αλουμινιυ της κοκα κολα...
2) Η οξυγονοκολληση λιωνει κομματι μεταλου απ΄ευθειας πανω , αλλα δεν κανει για ολα τα μεταλλα επειδη αυξανει πολυ την θερμοκρασια..  Ποιο φθηνη,αλλα δεν μπορει να συγκριθει με τις αλλες.. εκτος και αν εισαι επαγγελματιας και κολλας σιδερα οποτε βοηθαει


3)Το μαντεμι το κολλανε ολες και την ηλεκτροδιου... εγω κολλησα μαντεμι του τυπου sg με inverter και απλο ηλεκτροδιο για μαντεμι  και εκανε τελεια δουλεια σε βανα αδρευσης που εχει πιεσης μεσα μεχρι 10 bar .. οποτε δεν θεωρειτε δυσκολο στην κολληση.. απλα εχει μια διαδικασια ,κολλας και κατευθειαν αλλα αν ειναι καμμια πολαπλη απο αυτοκινητο ή βανα ή  κατι αλλο που δεν θες διαρροες χρειαζεται καποια διαδικασια... επειδη εχει την ταση το μαντεμι οταν αποβαλλει θερμοκρασια γρηγορα να κανει μικροσκοπικα ραγισματα, κανουμε το εξης ... πριν την κολλησουμε την θερμενουμε με φλογα να παει το μεταλλο στους  200 -500 βαθμους (500 ειναι το τελειο) .. ετσι οταν την κολλησουμε θα αποβαλλει θερμοκρασια πολυ αργα και δεν θα εχουμε ραγισματα  :Wink:   Οι επαγγελματιες την βαζουν και σε αμμο μετα,αλλα δε  νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται (υπερβολη το βρισκω)

----------


## stavros_97s

Δηλαδή μια απλή ηλεκτροδίου MMA μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε TIG;
Μήπως πρέπει να είναι πάνω από κάποια αμπέρ;

----------


## giannaras13

> Δηλαδή μια απλή ηλεκτροδίου MMA μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε TIG;
> Μήπως πρέπει να είναι πάνω από κάποια αμπέρ;



οχι απλα δεν θα κολλαει χοντρα σιδερα.. ακομα και 80 αμπερ κολαει.. αλλα το tig μονο για οτι δεν μπορει να κολληθει με ηλεκτροδιο οπως αλουμινιο ή ψιλα ...  για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση που κανουμε εμις δεν συμφερει να κολλας ολα με αυτο...

----------


## giannaras13

> Δηλαδή να δοκιμάσω με κάποιον άλλο(που είδη έχω);
> Με μπαλαντέζα περ. 15-20 μέτρα τυλιγμένη βέβαια την είχαμε.



δοκιμασε χωρις μπλαλαντεζα να δεις ποση ωρα θα αντεξει παιζει να χειροτερευουν την κατασταση και τα καλωδια .. κανονας οτι δεν εχουμε ποτε τυλιγμενη την μπλαλαντεζα...  ηταν λαθος αυτο που εκανες .. σκεψου πως ειναι τα πηνια  :Wink:  να την ξετυλιγεις.. εμενα με 60 μετρα καλωδιο χωρις να ειναι τυλιγμενη που εκανα δοκιμη ουτε που ανοιγε!!! τωρα εχω φτιαξει μια 3 μετρα 4αρι καλωδιο ...

----------


## stavros_97s

Οκ θα το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## mtzag

ερωτηση με tig μπορω να κολλησω inox και αλουμινιο ?

----------


## giannaras13

> ερωτηση με tig μπορω να κολλησω inox και αλουμινιο ?



εχω γραψει αρκετα πιο πριν για tig .. δεν ξερω αν μπηκες στον κοπο να τα διαβασεις..

----------


## dimitrismu

Καλησπέρα κι απο μενα,
ψάχνωντας πληροφορίες για αγορα ηλεκτροκόλησης mig /mma επεσα στο παρών θέμα του ωραίου σας φόρουμ :Smile: 
Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν 2-3 πραγματάκια....
Καταρχήν  το μηχάνημα προορίζεται για ημιεπαγγελματική χρήση ,δλδ και για  ψιλοπραματα όπως κόληση σε σπασμενο κάγκελο,στη βαση του ηλιακού (1-1,5  mm) αλλά λόγω δουλειάς θα χρειαστεί να κολήσω και 20 -30 σωλήνες  (γαλβανιζέ 2 mm φ 48/60 σε βάση 4-5 mm) συνεχόμενα μια στο τόσο.Γενικά  επειδή μαρεσουν τα μαστορέματα πιστέυω πως αν την έχω όλο και κάτι θα  κάνω,δε νομίζω πως θα είναι για 5-10 κολησεις το χρόνο μόνο.
Τώρα από  ότι έχω διαβάσει νομίζω πως είμαι για τύπου mig αλλά με αέριο,και  μάλλον το μιξαριστό με τα 3 είδη ,το κοργκόν νομιζω λέγεται.
Από  λεφτά διαθέτω γύρω στα 500 ευρο ,οπότε μιλάμε για ΜΗ inverter .Εκτός κι  αν πειστώ πως εκτός από το βάρος αξίζει πραγματικά τα εξτρα χρήματα.
Ειμαι  της άποψης να δώσω λεφτά για κάτι ποιοτικό (ειδικα για εργαλεια και  ειδικα σαν την ηλεκτροκόληση που δε την αλλαζεις καθε τοσο οπως τα  δράπανα ας πούμε)παρα λιγα λεφτά και να μην γίνει η δουλειά σωστά.
Προσανατολίζομαι  λοιπόν στις εταιρειες telwin awelco cemont kai imperia.(και για ποιο  λόγο τα αντιστοιχα μοντελα της imperia εχουν σχεδον διπλασια τιμη ?)Κάτι  einhell budget και άλλες παρόμοιες λογικά αποκλείονται εκτός κι αν εχει  καποιο μελος να προτέινει συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο εκ πείρας.
Θέλω λοιπόν τα φώτα σας για το ποια εταιρεία είναι ''καλύτερη'' σε αυτήν την κατηγορία.(mma/mig OXI inverter,κι όχι gasless).
Να αναφέρω πως έχω μικ΄ρη εμπειρία με μια ηλεκτροδιου inverter του πατέρα μου,δε γνωρίζω τι μαρκα ειναι.
Ειμαι κάπου εδώ νομίζω...:
1. http://www.e-toolsmarket.com/index.p...f=bestprice.gr
2. http://www.e-toolsmarket.com/index.p...f=bestprice.gr
3. http://www.e-toolsmarket.com/index.p...f=bestprice.gr
4. http://www.stereotiki.gr/store/index...f=bestprice.gr
A κι επίσης πρέπρι να προσέξω κάποια άλλα χαρακτηριστικα?π.χ. θέσεισ ρύθμισης?και τι σημαίνει Κύκλος εργασίας 15% στα 145Α??
Αυτά κι ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα.: )
edit: ακυρη η awelco ..ειναι gasless :frown:

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλησπέρα κι απο μενα,
> ψάχνωντας πληροφορίες για αγορα ηλεκτροκόλησης mig /mma επεσα στο παρών θέμα του ωραίου σας φόρουμ
> Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν 2-3 πραγματάκια....
> Καταρχήν  το μηχάνημα προορίζεται για ημιεπαγγελματική χρήση ,δλδ και για  ψιλοπραματα όπως κόληση σε σπασμενο κάγκελο,στη βαση του ηλιακού (1-1,5  mm) αλλά λόγω δουλειάς θα χρειαστεί να κολήσω και 20 -30 σωλήνες  (γαλβανιζέ 2 mm φ 48/60 σε βάση 4-5 mm) συνεχόμενα μια στο τόσο.Γενικά  επειδή μαρεσουν τα μαστορέματα πιστέυω πως αν την έχω όλο και κάτι θα  κάνω,δε νομίζω πως θα είναι για 5-10 κολησεις το χρόνο μόνο.
> Τώρα από  ότι έχω διαβάσει νομίζω πως είμαι για τύπου mig αλλά με αέριο,και  μάλλον το μιξαριστό με τα 3 είδη ,το κοργκόν νομιζω λέγεται.
> Από  λεφτά διαθέτω γύρω στα 500 ευρο ,οπότε μιλάμε για ΜΗ inverter .Εκτός κι  αν πειστώ πως εκτός από το βάρος αξίζει πραγματικά τα εξτρα χρήματα.
> Ειμαι  της άποψης να δώσω λεφτά για κάτι ποιοτικό (ειδικα για εργαλεια και  ειδικα σαν την ηλεκτροκόληση που δε την αλλαζεις καθε τοσο οπως τα  δράπανα ας πούμε)παρα λιγα λεφτά και να μην γίνει η δουλειά σωστά.
> Προσανατολίζομαι  λοιπόν στις εταιρειες telwin awelco cemont kai imperia.(και για ποιο  λόγο τα αντιστοιχα μοντελα της imperia εχουν σχεδον διπλασια τιμη ?)Κάτι  einhell budget και άλλες παρόμοιες λογικά αποκλείονται εκτός κι αν εχει  καποιο μελος να προτέινει συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο εκ πείρας.
> Θέλω λοιπόν τα φώτα σας για το ποια εταιρεία είναι ''καλύτερη'' σε αυτήν την κατηγορία.(mma/mig OXI inverter,κι όχι gasless).
> ...



Οι πιο πολλες στην χρηματικη κατηγορια που αναφερεις εχουν και gasless αλλα και με αεριο λειουργια 2 σε 1 .. Υπαρχει και μια αλλη awelco αλλα με αεριο σε αυτα τα χρηματα.. Απο imperia δεν ξερω...  Οι stanley κατασκευαζοντε απο την awelco στην ιταλια..  Ο κυκλος 15% σημαινει (αν εχουν κανει δοκιμη στα ευρωπαικα στνταρ,και οχι στου εργοστασιου) .. οτι αν μια μερα η θερμοκρασια απο το περιβαλλον ειναι ανω των 40 βαθμων κελσιου τοτε  αμα βαλεις στο μεγιστο το ρευμα μετα απο 2 λεπτα θα σταματησει απο μονη της η μηχανη να κρυωσει και θα ξεκινησει παλι... αλλα να ξερεις σπανιοτατα να γινει κατι τετοιο, εγω κολλαω συνεχομενα και δεν επιασε ποτε θερμικο μονο μια φορα με 4 αρια και αρκετη ζεστη,μην το φοβασαι αυτο, εκτός και αν κολλας σε εξωτερικο χωρο με 45 βαθμους  και το ρευμα στο πιο δυνατο σημειο. Και σιγα μην παρεις και την mig σε εργοταξιο να κολλησεις  :Smile:  οπότε μην το φοβασαι αυτο τοσο πολυ,αν σου φτανουν τα αμπερ της μηχανης. Απλα να ξερεις οτι ο κυκλος εργασιας ειναι που αλλαζει πολυ , δηλαδη μια με 500 ευρω μπορει να εχει 20% , μια επαγγελματικη ομως και ακριβη με 5000 χιλιαδες μπορει να εχει 70 η και 80 τα εκατο κυκλο εργασιας και βεβαια αλλα αμπερ, 250 αμπερ ας πουμε  :Smile:   Να προσεξεις την εγγυηση!!! Το αεριο λεγεται corgon (argon + co2 ) ..   Θες και μια μπουκαλα , για την πρωτη φορα , οποτε καθε επομενη μονο την γεμιζεις.. Θα ριξω καμια ματια αυριο στο ιντερνετ να δω τι εχει .. 

*** Για τις inverter  ... Εχουμε απλη mma inverter αλλα και tig inverter.  Οι ηλεκτροκολλησεις tig που βλεπεις ειναι inverter απλα εχουν τον ελεγχο του αεριο ενσωματωμενο στη μηχανη  αλλα και εκκινηση με υψηλη συχνοτητα, μετα υπαρχουν και μηχανες tig με χιλιες δυο ρυθμισεις  για την συχνοτητα,περιπλοκα μηχανηματα.. Και η απλη inverter κολλαει με tig ..   Οι tig ειναι πιο ακριβες απο τις mig, και  ειναι  πιο ακριβη σαν κολληση αλλα για πιο σοβαρες δουλειες..

----------


## dimitrismu

Για τις inverter που λες ,υπαρχουν και mig inverter σωστα?Αξιζουν ομως τα 300-400 ευρω εξτρα απο τις απλες mig?εκτος απο το μικροτερο βαρος δλδ αξιζει?οι tig δε με ενδιαφερουν καθολου νομιζω :Smile: .

----------


## dimitrismu

:frown:  μολις διαπιστωσα πως η telwin ειναι μονο για χρηση με αεριο..η awelco μονο χωρις αεριο..η πρωτη stanley μαλλον ειναι λιγα τα αμπερ ..αρα μας εμεινε μονο η μεγαλη stanley:
http://www.stereotiki.gr/store/index...f=bestprice.gr 

εχει κανεις αποψη για αυτην?φτανουν τα αμπερ της?

----------


## giannaras13

> μολις διαπιστωσα πως η telwin ειναι μονο για χρηση με αεριο..η awelco μονο χωρις αεριο..η πρωτη stanley μαλλον ειναι λιγα τα αμπερ ..αρα μας εμεινε μονο η μεγαλη stanley:
> http://www.stereotiki.gr/store/index...f=bestprice.gr 
> 
> εχει κανεις αποψη για αυτην?φτανουν τα αμπερ της?



ασε τις tig ειναι για επαγγελματικη κυριως χρηση, η καλυτερη κολληση...   η απλη mig ειναι οπως η παλιες ηλεκτροκολλησεις δεν χαλαει ευκολα, οι inverter mig εχουν οτι καλουδια εχουν και οι απλες inverter αλλα δεν εχουν την αντοχη..  πες μου τι παχους μεταλλα κολλας κυριως να σου πω για τα αμπερ...  ειναι σημαντικο αυτο που σε ρωταω και το παχος  :Smile:

----------


## agis68

Ενα μαγαζί με εργαλεία απο Black& Decker και πολλά άλλα κλεινει εδω στα πατήσια.....πουλάει μέχρι 70% κατω..διάφορα...δίνει 2 κομμάτια 
Miα μπλε ιnverter Awεlco μικρή από 120 στα 65 ευρώ  και μια κιτρινη (δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα) ινβερτερ πάλι στα 80 ευρώ αλλά είναι μεγάλη. Η μπλε είναι μικρή.....



Αν θέλετε...προς Θεού παιδιά δεν κανω διαγήμιση εγώ μενω στη γειρτονιά το μαγαζί το ξέρω καμιά 30 χρόνια και τώρα κλεινει για σύνταξη και κανει διάλυση.

Αν μου επιτραπεί απο τη προεδρία θα πω τη διευθυνση

----------


## dimitrismu

Αγη σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά ειναι και οι 2 ηλεκτροδιου αν κρινω απο τιμές. :Smile:

----------


## giannaras13

> Αγη σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά ειναι και οι 2 ηλεκτροδιου αν κρινω απο τιμές.



οπως σου ειπα πες  περιπου παχος των μεταλλων που θα κολλας , μην κανεις λαθος στα αμπερ..

----------


## dimitrismu

Γιαννη συνηθως 2-3 mm θα κολαω,πολυ σπανια 4-5 mm .

----------


## giannaras13

> Γιαννη συνηθως 2-3 mm θα κολαω,πολυ σπανια 4-5 mm .



ε αυτες που λες κανουν ... πανω απο 0,8 χιλ. συρμα δεν νομιζω να χρειαστεις..

----------


## DLS 33

Eχω IMPERIA 200 TURBO, και εχω κατασκευασει ενα  RIPER, με παχος κιλοδοκου 100χ100χ10mm
και το κολησε μια χαρα με συρμα 0.8

----------


## giannaras13

> Eχω IMPERIA 200 TURBO, και εχω κατασκευασει ενα  RIPER, με παχος κιλοδοκου 100χ100χ10mm
> και το κολησε μια χαρα με συρμα 0.8



ποσο σου κοστισε η κατασκευη ??? ποσα νυχια εβαλες? θελω να φτιαξω και εγω ενα

----------


## DLS 33

1000 Euro περιπου κοστισε ολο μαζι. 
Αλλα το εκανα μονος μου....
 Τα Σταβαρια τα πηρα μεταχειρισμενα απο το Νετ 13 κομματια 750 euro, απο καποιον απο την Μελικη Ημαθιας.
 ειναι τα  ενισχυμενα τουρκιας....Σχεδον καινουργια.
Εδω εχει  11, αλλα εβγαλα τα  2 και τωρα εχει  9.

Με τα αλλα 4 εκανα αλλο μηχανημα... 

DLS_33-1.jpg

----------


## stavros_97s

> 1000 Euro περιπου κοστισε ολο μαζι. 
> Αλλα το εκανα μονος μου....
>  Τα Σταβαρια τα πηρα μεταχειρισμενα απο το Νετ 13 κομματια 750 euro, απο καποιον απο την Μελικη Ημαθιας.
>  ειναι τα  ενισχυμενα τουρκιας....Σχεδον καινουργια.
> Εδω εχει  11, αλλα εβγαλα τα  2 και τωρα εχει  9.
> 
> Με τα αλλα 4 εκανα αλλο μηχανημα... 
> 
> DLS_33-1.jpg



Πολύ ωραίος ο Δημήτρης... :Thumbup1:

----------


## DLS 33

εδω ο καλλιεργητης που εκανα πριν λιγο καιρο...
 5mm παχος οι κιλοδοκοι, και τους "ελιωνε"στο κολλημα..

DLS-2.jpg
P2010012.jpg

----------


## giannaras13

> 1000 Euro περιπου κοστισε ολο μαζι. 
> Αλλα το εκανα μονος μου....
>  Τα Σταβαρια τα πηρα μεταχειρισμενα απο το Νετ 13 κομματια 750 euro, απο καποιον απο την Μελικη Ημαθιας.
>  ειναι τα  ενισχυμενα τουρκιας....Σχεδον καινουργια.
> Εδω εχει  11, αλλα εβγαλα τα  2 και τωρα εχει  9.
> 
> Με τα αλλα 4 εκανα αλλο μηχανημα... 
> 
> DLS_33-1.jpg



ενταξει πεταει το μηχανημα  :Smile:

----------


## giannaras13

> εδω ο καλλιεργητης που εκανα πριν λιγο καιρο...
>  5mm παχος οι κιλοδοκοι, και τους "ελιωνε"στο κολλημα..
> 
> DLS-2.jpg
> P2010012.jpg



και εγω τετοιο κοιλοδοκο εβαλα στο σκαλιστηρι,το κολλησα καλα και με  ηλεκτροδιο

----------


## DLS 33

Δυστυχως δεν μπορω τωρα να ανεβασω φωτο, απο τον τορνο που εκανα, αλλα σε λιγες μερες ισως κατι να κανω....

Το πιο δυσκολο σημειο ηταν η κατασκευη της ρεβερσας.....
  Εκανα 1 χρονο να βρω πως θα το κανω... 
Να σημειωσεις, οτι ξεκινησα με μια ηλεκτροσυγκοληση χαλκου 160Α, ενα τροχο , και ενα τρυπανι χειρος....την κατασκευη του τορνου  :Wink: 
 εχει τσοκ 25,   Οπη ατρακτου 80 mm.... "γονατια" 55 cm....και μηκος 160 cm

----------


## Neuraxia

Καλημέρα, μια ερώτηση για να μην ανοίγω άλλο thread, σε  μια ηλ/κόληση inverter  το ρεύμα εισόδου είναι ανάλογο του ρεύματος που ρυθμίζουμε για να κολήσουμε?
 Αυτό που θέλω να καταλάβω είνα αν ένα τετοιο μηχανάκι π.χ.6kVA θα απορροφά το ονομαστικό ρεύμα στην είσοδο είτε την δουλεύεις στα 40 Α ή στα 150 Α ?

----------

